# Train Station Architecture



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Once Railway Station* in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Tucumán Terminal Station* of the city of *San Miguel de Tucumán, Argentina*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Railway Stations Complex of Retiro* - Buenos Aires, Argentina 





*BELGRANO NORTE*





















































*SAN MARTÍN*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*MITRE*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On video:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*TORONTO, CANADA*

Union Station

Union Station


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Keleti railway station, Budapest, Hungary*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Amtrak Concourse, Penn Station, New York City*










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsylvania_Station_(New_York_City)

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## PG Malaysia (Jun 27, 2016)

You guys should check out Malaysia - Ipoh Train Station and Kuala Lumpur Train Station. Awesome architecture!


----------



## AndyMEng (Feb 22, 2013)

Ottawa Station, Ottawa, Ontario, Canada








http://i.imgur.com/OPFvSux.jpg









http://pre02.deviantart.net/574e/th/pre/f/2007/048/d/f/ottawa_train_station_by_supervee.jpg


Original Ottawa Central Station, now a government conference centre: 








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/21194802.jpg


----------



## selos25 (Jul 30, 2016)

fantastic topic


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

*Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus, Mumbai*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rossio | Lisbon - PORTUGAL*







[/url]
Estação Ferroviária do Rossio - Lisboa by dani, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr

 ______. 
Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr

 ______. 
Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr

 ______. 
Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


----------

